

Ask HN: What have you learned recently? - Bahamut


======
nstart
Software dev environment management and the art of reading documentation.

The first had me go through a near complete understanding of git, followed by
vagrant and then docker. What would previously take me a full day to do (that
too with possible mistakes) now takes me just an hour (depending on download
speeds) on a fresh wibdows machine. I carry everything I need in a folder on
my pen drive. This includes installations for virtual box, vim, cygwin (and
its packages), and the config files: vimrc, minttyrc, vagrantfile, and
dockerfile. The best part, I know it will work.

As for documentation, the art of it is simple. Read Every Word, Follow Every
Example. Simple but difficult to practice. Doing this means disciplining
yourself to switch off distractions, being patient to read through the mundane
examples because the mundane can hold the most important details sometimes
like why a flag works the way it does. Reading documentation is something that
takes practice and I've now come to a point where if I have two libraries that
serve the same purpose, I pick the better tested and better documented one
(tests are a great starting point for source code readings).

------
JSeymourATL
Good refresh on inner-self development and mental toughness, the Mind Gym
concept by Mark Divine very solid. Here's a podcast interview> [http://life-
longlearner.com/mark-divine-interview/](http://life-longlearner.com/mark-
divine-interview/)

------
vishalchandra
We respond to ads (of brands primarily) not because it strikes an emotion
inside us, but because we want to conform to the image presented by that ad.

